# Do I have to release records to a patient if she owes money.



## insight (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a patient that is requesting her medical records and copy of her bill so she can submit for reimbursement. Should I ask her to pay first or am I required to release them to her? 
Do you think I should require her request in writing?

Thanks!


----------



## drakena74 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, have her request her medical & billing records in writing. I would also ask of she has a 2nd ins and let her know you can bill them for her.  Once you receive payment, if 2nd ins says she owes anything then bill the patient. 

Depending on if your office/facility sends patients to collection & if you do when you send them. If patient is close to going to collections, advise her of this & give her a deadline of when she needs to make a payment to keep her account current & to keep paying til she gets the reimbursement and then she can pay her balance in full.


----------



## Grintwig (Jul 9, 2013)

In North Carolina you *can not hold a patient's records until they pay for them.You can bill them for their records and there is a "fee schedule" of how much you are allowed to charge per a certain amount of pages but you can not deny them their records even if they haven't paid you for them yet.  It is a state statute. 
You may want to check and see if your state has a statute that covers this situation. 
As for the request I would ALWAYS get the records request in writing and place it in the patient's chart.*


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 10, 2013)

insight said:


> I have a patient that is requesting her medical records and copy of her bill so she can submit for reimbursement. Should I ask her to pay first or am I required to release them to her?
> Do you think I should require her request in writing?
> 
> Thanks!



I would release the medical records as NY does not allow this scenario.


----------

